# SRAM Red Chainrings on other SRAM cranks?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone know if I can run the SRAM Red chainrings on my S900 crankset


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, I'm pretty sure you can. I put RED chainrings on Force cranks. They work without issue.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

gospastic said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure you can. I put RED chainrings on Force cranks. They work without issue.


I have Force crank also, what is the difference between Red and Force chainrings? Has the change been a good one?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

gospastic said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure you can. I put RED chainrings on Force cranks. They work without issue.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

redondoaveb said:


> I have Force crank also, what is the difference between Red and Force chainrings? Has the change been a good one?


I'm not sure. I changed them immediately.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

squareslinky said:


> Can you post a picture?


Yes I can:


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> Anyone know if I can run the SRAM Red chainrings on my S900 crankset



As long as the BCD on both cranksets is the same (130 to 130 or 110 to 110) there should be no problems.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a pretty bike, what wheels are those? :thumbsup:


----------

